# Are the Foods You Are Eating Keeping You in Pain?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Try An Anti-Inflammatory Diet: It Could Be The Answer To Eliminating Your PainWhen I say Inflammation, thoughts of painful joints, muscles, swelling and loss of mobility probably comes to mind. But did you know that recent research shows that chronic inflammation in your body can lead to serious disease such as diabetes, heart disease, some [...]

*Read More...*


----------

